# Show newbie! Tips?



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

I may or may not be going to my first show in July! I’d like to take two juniors if I’m able to get their papers in time, but for now I would LOVE some tips and advice from anyone who has been to one before. Whether you participated or were just watching, please give me all your info! 😁

If anyone is interested, I can also post updates here as I learn and once I actually go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Read up on show/4H threads.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

No advice, just wanted to say that I'd really love to hear you experience if you do go! How exciting!!

@CaramelKittey


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@FoxRidge @goatblessings


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Be prepared for juniors to act a fool. The junior ring is usually the most entertaining lol. We're going to a show this weekend but only taking a Sr in milk and a junior. 

You can start training them beforehand to lessen some of the issues. Tie them for about 15 minutes (while you supervise) letting them pull and fight until they learn that a collar isn't bad. A friend has a chain from her barn that has a swivel clip so they aren't wrapping around. Then start teaching them to walk while you guide them, then start messing with their feet. Preparation helps a ton.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Read up on show/4H threads.





Dandy Hill Farm said:


> No advice, just wanted to say that I'd really love to hear you experience if you do go! How exciting!!
> 
> @CaramelKittey





Lil Boogie said:


> @FoxRidge @goatblessings





Jubillee said:


> Be prepared for juniors to act a fool. The junior ring is usually the most entertaining lol. We're going to a show this weekend but only taking a Sr in milk and a junior.
> 
> You can start training them beforehand to lessen some of the issues. Tie them for about 15 minutes (while you supervise) letting them pull and fight until they learn that a collar isn't bad. A friend has a chain from her barn that has a swivel clip so they aren't wrapping around. Then start teaching them to walk while you guide them, then start messing with their feet. Preparation helps a ton.


Thanks all! I’ve also been discussing with some people about hosting our own sanctioned goat show. It’s a big, stressful and expensive idea, but I think it could be fun in the long run! We’ve already got some ideas on where to rent, the price of it, etc.

I’ll have to make sure I like going to shows first though with the one in July. 😂 I’ll update my progress for those of you who are interested! Tomorrow I’ll start leading one or two that I would like to bring.


----------



## Leilani (Dec 9, 2020)

With our boer show goat when they are little little and just getting into showing they will throw fits 😂 they will scream and jump but boers are pretty much the drama of the goat breed 😂 our show wethers we buy them around 3 months and get to showing them about 4 weeks later and the amount of jumping , rolling and screaming is crazy lol but we have to get them broken somehow haha


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Okay! So I tried some setting up with Nyx. She’s actually easier to handle than I initially thought she would be! She flips and kicks and doesn’t like it, but she’ll stand still enough for me to get a good look at her. I was able to get this photo- the angle isnt right and she wasn’t settling down when I tried to pinch her back, but overall I think she looks nice! Hind legs look a bit posty but I think that’s because I haven’t shaved her yet. Her sire and dam both have nice leg angulation. What are your thoughts?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for the tag Dandy! So, firstly I’d read up on both the ADGA scorecard and ADGA showmanship scorecard. You aren’t judged on showmanship in the ring (unless you’re in a showmanship class) but it is still important to follow because 1) everybody else will probably be following it and 2) it shows all the best practices for making sure the judge can see your animal. 😁

Knowing how to set up your goat is very important to help them look their best and show them off. 🙂 I’ll send some photos! If you can, talk to the judge and ask where you could’ve improved, and if you aren’t sure how to judge your animal, most are kind and willing to help! 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Not sure if you’re using collars, but if you can I’d use them and get them used to them and being lead on them well in advance, makes a difference come show time. 🙂 Just make sure their collars aren’t so tight that it leaves a dent where the neck and withers blend - this makes them looked ewe necked.

This isn’t required, but if you can please please please use a chain collar. I use choker chains BUT I don’t use them as chokers. 🙂 I hook each end together with a metal carabiner, but use as a collar. It looks much more professional compared to a collar or lead. Just my opinion, but I feel like it makes a difference. 🙂


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I have some examples of how and how not to set up your goats. 🙂 Juniors are a pain in the neck so sometimes you just have to do what you can and let it be. 😅

Here is one of my boys that I feel is set up very nicely. Notice how his front legs are set up directly under the withers.










Here is one of my girls I didn’t set up as nicely. 😅 Notice how her front leg is set too far forward, doesn’t look as nice and doesn’t show her well. Her rear legs on the other hand are set up correctly IMO. 🙂 I’ll try to share more tonight when I get home.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> I have some examples of how and how not to set up your goats. 🙂 Juniors are a pain in the neck so sometimes you just have to do what you can and let it be. 😅
> 
> Here is one of my boys that I feel is set up very nicely. Notice how his front legs are set up directly under the withers.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That is such a huge help, I seriously appreciate it!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I always assumed collars were not allowed in the ring, we've always used chains, I thought that was a given.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> I always assumed collars were not allowed in the ring, we've always used chains, I thought that was a given.


I mean, they can’t make you do anything. 😂 Kidding. 😜 I don’t believe they are allowed at Nationals. I’ve seen people use them at shows around here, but it is frowned upon. It really is distracting and takes away from the animal. I believe points are docked in showmanship if you don’t use the chains.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Haha true! I agree, they are very distracting!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Today I shaved Nyx down just to see what she was hiding under all that hair! I didn’t try to set her up as I was in a rush to get back inside, but I did get this photo and it’s not too bad. Any tips on getting them to drop when I do the spine scratch thing? She just seems to like the scratches more than anything, even when I’m putting a bit of pressure.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Also yes, I will be getting a proper chain soon! 😉


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice job clipping! I really just pinch them down and push. Sometimes I do it in different areas, or run my fingers all along their topline and push and if that makes sense. 🙂 Sometimes you have to be pretty firm.


----------



## tmTeddy (10 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> Be prepared for juniors to act a fool. The junior ring is usually the most entertaining lol. We're going to a show this weekend but only taking a Sr in milk and a junior.
> 
> You can start training them beforehand to lessen some of the issues. Tie them for about 15 minutes (while you supervise) letting them pull and fight until they learn that a collar isn't bad. A friend has a chain from her barn that has a swivel clip so they aren't wrapping around. Then start teaching them to walk while you guide them, then start messing with their feet. Preparation helps a ton.


What halter/collar do you use when training and for showing? I have a rope halter, but those loosen when there isn't any pressure on them and tend to fall off the nose but stay on the neck.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have those plastic chains, but mine are small links vs the big one you see mostly. I use that when walking around the pen since they already have it on. To tie them, just a regular collar.


----------

